# Gimp -> Vektor



## Gottox (7. September 2003)

Morgen!
Wollt fragen, obs für Gimp nen Plugin gibt, mit dem ich Grafiken auch als .cdr, .ai, oder .fh Speichern kann...


greetz||gottox


----------



## Beppone (9. September 2003)

Hi, ein Plugin wäre mir neu, will ich aber nicht ausschließen.

Bitmäps werden üblicherweise mit den entsprechenden Tools der (Vektor)grafikprogramme (Freehand, Illustrator etc) vorvektorisiert und dann noch manuell "geschliffen".

Bei entsprechender Routine des Benutzers arbeiten spezielle Vektorisier-Progs wie Streamline, S-Spline oder Corel Trace jedoch genauer...

Gruß


Bep


----------



## Gottox (12. September 2003)

Aha... Gibts auch ein Tool für nen Linuxfan wie mich?


----------

